# I'm not prego...just chubby!



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

Well the story is that Mr. Cort asked for some free stickers to add to his garage fridge. I happily helped him out with some free stickers from various websites. I also *VERY HAPPILY* signed him up for some free samples from astroglide, trojan, and tampax. :r This is the thanks I get? Very well played Gary...very well played...

Here is the first half of the EC~WC2 smackdown.


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

Nice looking smokes, and great extra's, think that's the best part.


----------



## ggainey (Sep 3, 2007)

Nicely done.:tu


----------



## gwc4sc (Jan 11, 2008)

:r:r

Just chubby huh?

Enjoy the smokes buddy. You had it coming for a while now but once I got the astroglide and condom I knew it was time.

You should get the EC part of the hit on monday:tu


----------



## shvictor (May 14, 2008)

Seeing Bao get hit never gets old.....:tu


----------



## taltos (Feb 28, 2006)

Bao, did you check to see if you are pregnant?:chk:chk:chk


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

shvictor said:


> Seeing Bao get hit never gets old.....:tu


:tpd: I love to see this every day.


----------



## Shotgunjimmy (Aug 11, 2008)

you have been a bit moody latley, bao! nice hit!


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

If proven to be the father, I will accept my responsibilities.


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

Well deserved I'm sure!!!:r


----------



## shvictor (May 14, 2008)

I can't wait to see you on Maury's, "Who's my baby's Daddy" episode.


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

massphatness said:


> If proven to be the father, I will accept my responsibilities.


I am so glad I missed out on that herf :r


----------



## elderboy02 (Jun 24, 2008)

shvictor said:


> Seeing Bao get hit never gets old.....:tu


:tpd: Nice hit! :tu


----------



## gwc4sc (Jan 11, 2008)

massphatness said:


> If proven to be the father, I will accept my responsibilities.


:r:r

I was hoping you would catch that in the note:tu


----------



## ggainey (Sep 3, 2007)

massphatness said:


> If proven to be the father, I will accept my responsibilities.


What a stand up guy.:tu


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

LOL I wub ya Vin!


----------



## ahbroody (Mar 24, 2008)

I believe this is the firs time I have seen astroglide mentioned on the forum.
Ummmmmmmm yeah I choose not to be banned so that is all


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

massphatness said:


> If proven to be the father, I will accept my responsibilities.


I'm not even sure if there's a category for Polish/Asian buttbabies, but I bet they'll be cute as hell!!!
:bl *Congratulations Vinnie and Bao.* :bl


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

massphatness said:


> If proven to be the father, I will accept my responsibilities.


The brown eye only gives out snickers. :hn:r:r:r


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

shilala said:


> I'm not even sure if there's a category for Polish/Asian buttbabies, but I bet they'll be cute as hell!!!
> :bl *Congratulations Vinnie and Bao.* :bl





hk3 said:


> The brown eye only gives out snickers. :hn:r:r:r


So much for lunch. Thanks guys.


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

Great hit!! I had to look up the astroglide....never heard of that stuff. I will refrain from commenting on the other comments....mainly because I'm in a hurry and didn't read em.....buttbabies?????? I don't want to know!


----------



## ja3480 (Nov 21, 2007)

gwc4sc said:


> :r:r
> 
> Just chubby huh?
> 
> ...


Conformation says wednesday !!! Do to... I had to order you birth control pills! ! 
So Bao it will be on your door step wednesday!!! AM DELIVERY!


----------

